
Who Needs Git When You Got ZFS? - matt42
http://zef.me/6023/who-needs-git-when-you-got-zfs
======
nppc
Maintaining versions of files is only one of the many things that GIT does.
How in the world does ZFS handles collaboration, merging, branches and a
thousand other things that are handled by GIT.

~~~
JetSpiegel
"Of course, I’m not seriously suggesting you’d ditch a “proper” version
control system"

Looks like everybody agrees, except the headline writer.

